# Furniture: to bring or not to bring?



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

HI all,

I've just been offered a job that includes a 20,000AED settling-in allowance which will be given to me on my first 2 weeks on the job.

We've got quite a lot of furniture here in Sydney - nothing too fancy, in fact mostly from Freedom or Ikea - as well as invested in some good cutlery, plates and wine glasses (as we usually host a lot of dinners) plus some artwork (again nothing very fancy but collected through holidays/ trips) .

I've also been quoted by my new company that I can bring 250KG of stuff for 2.50AED per kilo (this on top of the 60KG in suitcase/ luggage I can bring).

So here's the question: Is AED20K enough to furnish our flat in Abu Dhabi or should we just throw all our stuff in a container to have it all shipped to Abu Dhabi?

To those who've moved from Sydney, any recommendations or freight/ cargo companies with good rates/ delivered goods on time and in good nic?

BTW, AED20K is roughly 7833.38AUD....if we can find a company that can move our stuff for this price, we might just bring everything....

Thoughts please, expat comrades??

Thanks!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

What size of place are you looking to furnish in UAE? 20k could go quite a long way for basic/cheaper furniture at ikea and if you're willing to pick up some things second hand (big market online dubizzle.com) - looked after well you can likely sell most things on again when you leave.

The price for your 250kg seems pretty good and that's likely 10-15 packing boxes? enough for kitchen and household small items, tv, personal effects, those things all cost more than you'd expect to replace from scratch.

Also consider how long you plan to stay in temporary accommodation when you get here - air freight will cost a lot more than sea but sea freight may see you in a rented place and having to buy basics before your container arrives.

Good luck


----------



## Betty Swollocks (Oct 25, 2014)

Aussie_G said:


> HI all, I've just been offered a job that includes a 20,000AED settling-in allowance which will be given to me on my first 2 weeks on the job. We've got quite a lot of furniture here in Sydney - nothing too fancy, in fact mostly from Freedom or Ikea - as well as invested in some good cutlery, plates and wine glasses (as we usually host a lot of dinners) plus some artwork (again nothing very fancy but collected through holidays/ trips) . I've also been quoted by my new company that I can bring 250KG of stuff for 2.50AED per kilo (this on top of the 60KG in suitcase/ luggage I can bring). So here's the question: Is AED20K enough to furnish our flat in Abu Dhabi or should we just throw all our stuff in a container to have it all shipped to Abu Dhabi? To those who've moved from Sydney, any recommendations or freight/ cargo companies with good rates/ delivered goods on time and in good nic? BTW, AED20K is roughly 7833.38AUD....if we can find a company that can move our stuff for this price, we might just bring everything.... Thoughts please, expat comrades?? Thanks!


We did the move from Brisbane 5 months ago. The same allowance paid for a 20ft container, enough volume to nicely furnish a 2 bedroom apartment. We just paid the insurance ourselves - good value if you want all your own creature comforts and homely effects around you. We used Chess removals.
Betty


----------



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

Betty Swollocks said:


> We did the move from Brisbane 5 months ago. The same allowance paid for a 20ft container, enough volume to nicely furnish a 2 bedroom apartment. We just paid the insurance ourselves - good value if you want all your own creature comforts and homely effects around you. We used Chess removals.
> Betty


Thanks for the response Betty. How much did it cost you in total? Did it take long before you got all your stuff? I've read some stories here where people's furniture got damaged sitting under the sun as it took so long for their container to be released. Did you experience that too?


----------

